# River Race Track Friday night 10 race series



## captdave (Mar 18, 2005)

Starting 3/20/09 the river track will start a 10 race series on friday nights.
70/30 split, pay out will be 1st 2nd and 3rd on the 70 every friday night. The 30% will be held over for the 1st 2nd and 3rd place over all point winners at the end of the series. 5 dollors per person to enter the track and 5 dollors to race. Gates open at 11 am for open practice race starts 9 pm open practice after the race. Run what you brong no classes, two 7 minute qualifers, A main event will be 20 minutes.
BYOB

Any qustions call Ken at 979-248-8612 or Doug at 979-285-5938

ps. Ken would like me to ask all to put cigaret butt in a opprpriot place, not the ground.:dance::an4::doowapsta:texasflag


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

So it's $5 to spectate?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Are y'all going to race on the 27th (aka the night before the HARC Race)?


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Are you guys going to post a schedule of when the ten races will be held cause like Darren said there are some fridays where a Harc is the next morning and I know I won't race the night before a HARC. I guess if you race its $10 ($5 race entry/ $5 track fee) and if you just hang out and practice its just $5.


----------



## captdave (Mar 18, 2005)

Guys we will race every Friday night starting the 3/20, yes we will be racing the the night before a HARC race. 

3/20, 3/27, 4/3, 4/10, 4/17, 4/24, 5/1, 5/8, 5/15, 5,22 are the points qualifiers, the top ten for the cash will be held 5/29. If a rain out happens we will just add 1 more week to the series unil we hit 10 qualifers followed by a top ten race for the cash.

Ken said it is cool to camp out on Friday nights that a HARC race is the following day.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

So basically we have a weekly series on Fridays. Then it seems after the 11th race it could start all over again for a nother 10 races. I like that. 

So I need to start racing down there to get that 9th spot and come from behind on yall. That sounds a little suspect, uhhh...go Gonzaga on you fellas. That sounds a little better.


----------



## captdave (Mar 18, 2005)

ken aint gonia be hammerard this fri. so bring it on :doowapsta


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Man, I hate bennegins is no more. Now where can we go for the Irish Beer. I am going to have to get some Guiness


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

captdave said:


> ken aint gonia be hammerard this fri. so bring it on :doowapsta


 I'll believe that when I see it. LOL. Who is in for this Friday? I should be there. I am now 14 tanks down the breakin road on my new Max Power 3 Port.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I'll be out there pending wife approval...lol. Should be ok. So I need to bring my own table and chair right?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I am thinking of coming out the friday before the HARC race. Who likes crawfish and would want to chip in some if I were to cook it?

BTW, I AM from La.  You know it's going to be good! I am sure there are some out there that will back me up on that.

-Ron


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

stock up on parts..........you'll be breaking lots of stuff if you're racing back-to-back!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

sho u right!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

kstoracing said:


> I'll be out there pending wife approval...lol. Should be ok. So I need to bring my own table and chair right?


 Table, chair and long extension cord are all good choices.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Man, wife has to cover a game on Friday night. I may have to just wait to go out there on the HARC race. Is the track open on Saturdays?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

only for the Farc Races


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

darrenwilliams said:


> only for the Farc Races


that should have been HARC Race


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

FARC....lol.


----------



## captdave (Mar 18, 2005)

We already have some folks out here running around, come down the weather is alsome.


----------



## kilana (Dec 20, 2007)

darrenwilliams said:


> only for the Farc Races


What the Farc are you talkin' 'bout?!?! Hehehe!:smile:


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

You know what the farc I am talking bout!!!!!!!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

That's some funny stuff right there!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Is anyone going out there this Friday? I am debating taking the trailer out Friday and staying the weekend.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I am planning on it unless there is rain. Going to stay the night probably too.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Planning to go if the weather lets us.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Anybody that's going down tonight have a shock bladder for a Losi 8ight?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

UPDATE:

Same story as yesterday fellas&#8230;..regardless of what it's doing here in Houston, the sun is shining at the River! 

Radar shows this band of rain moving NW and nothing really down south of Houston, and there's a dry front behind us!

Should be clear and cool tomorrow morning! Looks like it's actually gonna be in the 40's in the morning!


----------



## captdave (Mar 18, 2005)

No rain here at the track. Weather is great!!!!!!!!!!!!! Y'all come down


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

**** brick contractor was slow and just now left at 10:00 pm I will be there bright and early in the morning...


Ron


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Bummed fellas. Besides Ron's brick contractor, it seems I have an air leak somewhere that I need to track down. Try it again in a couple weeks.


----------



## captdave (Mar 18, 2005)

Mr. Williams, I sure wish you would have not went out the way it happend!!!!! I did like the win but not the way it happened, luck on my part. Friday nights at the river is pretty tuff, the new guys are getting better. Just may take a few more weeks! lol!
See ya next Friday!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

David, A win is a win. Apparently, the 100th time you case the quad you really pay the price. I broke my rear chasis brace, rear bulkhead, rear shock tower and one shock. I never broke that much in one shot before. Cleaning the car and fixing all the owies. Rematch this Friday.


----------

